# Woo Hoo!



## toolman (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, after about two months, I've finally got the old Craftsman/Atlas 12x36 lathe about 95% operable! I found a late-model lead screw support/bearings on eBay for less than $30 and then figured out that (I think) the lead screw is not correct (slightly too short) for this machine. If the end nut was tightened up fully, it would pull the lead screw out of engagement at the headstock, so I cut down a 1/2x5/8x1" bushing and made a spacer for the tailstock end. With the nut tightened to flush, the preload on the bearings is just right, and voila!, I have power feed! The lead screw is slightly bent, but I think I can straighten it out pretty easily. I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow. I also machined down a nut and got my Shars BXA wedge QCTP mounted, and I'm digging it! 
It feels good to finally see some actual improvement, it makes me feel like I'm making some headway, but it still needs some love in the form of bushings and a few gears, but I think it will be usable as is for now. It runs nice and quiet, but time will tell what kind of work I can actually turn out with it. :allgood:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 5, 2013)

Great feeling right?!  
Pics pics pics!  


Bernie


----------



## toolman (Dec 5, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Great feeling right?!
> Pics pics pics!
> 
> 
> Bernie



Yessir, it is. I still think I got taken on this deal, but I was rushed by the fact that I was 200 miles from home with nasty weather rolling in, so I didn't take as much time to inspect it as I should have. The guy still hasn't sent me the 5 jaw independent chuck that he promised me either. Before everyone jumps on me about it being a 4 jaw chuck, he swears that it is a 5 jaw, which I've never heard of so, of course, I want it bad! 
 I still need to replace the traverse gear case, the miter gear and bearing, and a couple of gears on the reversing tumbler, plus several bushings, but due to budgetary restrictions (don't you hate those?), I'm having to do a bit at a time.


----------



## awander (Dec 5, 2013)

Let's see the pics!


----------



## iron man (Dec 5, 2013)

I made a new lead screw after I purchased one from here it turned out nice. Ray

http://roton.com/Mating_Components.aspx?family=7059433


----------



## toolman (Dec 5, 2013)

awander said:


> Let's see the pics!



Forgot to take pics, but I did shhot a short video. Let's see if this works:


----------

